

Apple Watch: What living with it is really like - dzhao
http://www.wsj.com/video/apple-watch-what-living-with-it-is-really-like/13DDE53D-4DF3-4EDD-A519-4B2E3CA4F11B.html

======
jbob2000
You mean to tell me smart watches are a gimmick? No way!

~~~
rabbyte
Why so cynical? Is there no value in notifications on your wrist? Is there no
value in keeping your phone in your pocket at the dinner table? Every major
selling point of the Apple Watch is true of my Pebble and we're inseparable
but maybe I'm a sucker for gimmicks. What's the gimmick exactly?

~~~
tdkl
>Is there no value in keeping your phone in your pocket at the dinner table?

What's the difference between being distracted by a phone at the dinner table
and glancing to the watch ?

If I'm at the dinner table and ignore the notifications in my pocket, I won't
easily reach for the phone this way. On my hand though it will vibrate/chirp
away and knowing it's "just a glance away" I'll be more easily distracted.

~~~
rabbyte
My pebble has been very easy to ignore. Just like anything else in the
background, I know it's there but it doesn't break my attention unless I allow
it. It's also been the quickest way for me to stop an incoming call from
disrupting a conversation.

